# Club Stogie National Herf?



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Has it ever been discussed having an official Club Stogie Herf? I think it would would be awesome to get a huge group of Gorillas together for a monumental herf. I would think it appropriate if this herf were to be held in Minnesota. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

Isnt that the Socal herf at Pokers house?


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Miney Sotta Hopefully your talking summer


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

I thought I remember one of the Minn guys saying indoor smoking was illegal in Minn. Would be one hell of a stress on a mill of the run local cigar shop to accomidate even a dozen guys. 

I say we do it this weekend at Pokers....he'll never notice. Im not THAT far out of high school that I dont remember how to cover up after a house party.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Sounds great, except for the location. Minnesota is not easy to drive to or fly to. Being a relative newbie, I was wondering why Minnesota was even suggested.

As an alternative, I can recommend somewhere in Virginia as a place to herf...especially Richmond. Indoors smoking here in this tobacco state still is allowed (although, where I live in...in Northern Virginia, you see more and more smoke free places).


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Well, I thought Minnesota because that is where PDS is from. Just a suggestion.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

ROAD TRIP .......

TO - GA

TO - GA

TO - GA


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

I'm game on having one. Maybe we could do it in New Orleans around the RTDA show this summer. I would hate to force anyone to come up to Minnesota...plus we're trying to keep the summers up here a secret!


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> ROAD TRIP .......
> 
> TO - GA
> 
> ...


That pretty well sums it up for me!


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

There's a BIG herf every March in Minnesota. Usually towards the end of the month. The MNCSA holds a charity herf for Make-A-Wish. The last couple of years it's been at the race track. The Springfield Crew always tries to make it up.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

SeanGAR said:


> ROAD TRIP .......
> 
> TO - GA
> 
> ...


Road trip to Georgia? I would be willing to drive that distance


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Never been to New Orleans... so I think PDS' suggestion is my #1 pick.

Of course, Colorado is quite a place to be if anyone is interested...


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Matt R said:


> There's a BIG herf every March in Minnesota. Usually towards the end of the month. The MNCSA holds a charity herf for Make-A-Wish. The last couple of years it's been at the race track. The Springfield Crew always tries to make it up.


Got a nice bottle of Havana Club at that herf last year!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Brandon said:


> Road trip to Georgia? I would be willing to drive that distance


Nuthin goes as well with a good cigar as pulled pork, and we all know GA is the best place to get yer pork pulled.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

pds said:


> I'm game on having one. Maybe we could do it in New Orleans around the RTDA show this summer. I would hate to force anyone to come up to Minnesota...plus we're trying to keep the summers up here a secret!


Great idea!!! Do we have any Gorillas in NOLA? Of course, I've never been to GA so that's a great idea too.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

There is no way we are going to all agree on one location - we need to just pick a place and those who can go will go.

I still like PDS' idea of New Orleans with the RTDA show this summer. But I am willing to look at anywhere....

Here is the website regarding the RTDA show if anyone is interested. While we couldn't get in (well, those of us who are members could!), I bet we could talk to a lot of the members and maybe even herf with them!

http://www.rtda.org/tradeshow.html


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

pds said:


> I'm game on having one. Maybe we could do it in New Orleans around the RTDA show this summer. I would hate to force anyone to come up to Minnesota...plus we're trying to keep the summers up here a secret!


That does sound good,been to New Orleans once but something happened :al


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

DonJefe said:


> Well, I thought Minnesota because that is where PDS is from. Just a suggestion.


You know, I re-read my post and I hope I didn't come off as a total jerk...I was just curious.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

itstim said:


> You know, I re-read my post and I hope I didn't come off as a total jerk...I was just curious.


Not at all! I understood your question in the spirit that it was asked.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

If this were ever to come to fruition, we could have it in Pittsbugh and use my place as herf central. Big old house with a bar, grilling to your heats delight, and we can keep three kegs on tap at a time and you could feel free to smoke throughout the house. A 7-iron away from downtown Pittsburgh, Pirates games, nice hotels within walking distance, plenty of good stuff.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

AAlmeter said:


> If this were ever to come to fruition, we could have it in Pittsbugh and use my place as herf central. Big old house with a bar, grilling to your heats delight, and we can keep three kegs on tap at a time and you could feel free to smoke throughout the house. A 7-iron away from downtown Pittsburgh, Pirates games, nice hotels within walking distance, plenty of good stuff.


Gee, after reading that description I would just like to come over....


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I think we ought to have it in Havana.........Ks. Just my $0.02. :fu


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Wetterhorn said:


> Gee, after reading that description I would just like to come over....


The ice louge hasnt mlted from this weekend so nows the time to stop by.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

kansashat said:


> I think we ought to have it in Havana.........Ks.


I'm in!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Then Havana it is. I guess we'll be the boat people in reverse?? Mr'. Hat have you set up the accomodations?


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

kansashat said:


> I think we ought to have it in Havana.........Ks. Just my $0.02. :fu


I'm down for that! I will have a box of Cohiba robustos all to myself, also another box of Monti's #2. i will smoke one of each at the same time to see if they have any synergistic effects, you know like a flavor enhancement or something like that. I could see the huge clouds of smokes coming out of my mouth, my troat getting dry and sipping on some Havana Club Añejo rum to relieve the dryness...

...(yawning) Huh? What? Did I doze off while posting in here?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

DonJefe said:


> Great idea!!! Do we have any Gorillas in NOLA? Of course, I've never been to GA so that's a great idea too.


One Lonely Smoker lives in Nawlins' and I'm sure he could give us some good info. I've been to Mardi Gras about 6 times so I'm very familiar with downtown New Orleans.... specially Bourbon Street and Cafe Du' Monde


----------



## kjpman (Dec 31, 1999)

HELL YEAH MUNGA!!! Im already planning about a two week road trip around the NOLA RTDA, im gonna love it! The owner of my shop said she has passes for me and my GF, so the four of us are gonna have a hell of a time! Im also up for something in Minn., being as im a neighbor to the west  

...kjpman


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Lucky Bastard! I'm sure you're really gonna enjoy that trip.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

kjpman said:


> HELL YEAH MUNGA!!! Im already planning about a two week road trip around the NOLA RTDA, im gonna love it! The owner of my shop said she has passes for me and my GF, so the four of us are gonna have a hell of a time! Im also up for something in Minn., being as im a neighbor to the west
> 
> ...kjpman


hey man glad you are back! Haven't seen you for a while


----------



## kjpman (Dec 31, 1999)

Thanks fellas, ive never been so busy with school and work, if you call my lounge work  I might not post all the time, but im pretty much always lurking!! 


...kjpman


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

You know, it would be cool to say we had a herf in Havana........Ks, but there isn't anything there. We could probably pool the change in our pockets & buy the town. The resident(s?) would feel like they fleeced us.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Hehe..born in New Orleans, but 2 hours away right now. But I am a hop and a jump from the action if that is indeed what we all decided. I am almost out of places to drop by with about 30 friends, lol, though so I doubt I could be more help than just giving directions and suggestions. But NO is the all time classic location for anything. There has always been talk that New Orleans ought to be the permanent home of the Super Bowl. Not like the Saints will ever be in it, so why not. And it looks like the Saints may be moving soon.
But NO is the way to go. Maybe we could go to Cafe' Havana _there_ instead of pissing off the gubmint.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

I think Nawlins would be a great idea.....hell, I'd drive that far. :z 

Count me in! :w 
They have great golf there, too! (Just watch out for the gators......!)


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

NO is a little too far for me and the Mr. to go this year. we'd have to make it a weekend trip. We already have our vacations taken care of for this year. Maybe if this goes over good, plans can be made for next year. I have to plan my vacations at the first of the year (especially if I want vacation in the summer).


----------

